# What kind of tree am I????



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

This tree bears no fruit or nuts - the 'seeds/blooms' are in the spring - and drop in mass - small enlongated fine, almost thread like clusters, about 3 to 4" long with very small/fine pod like/seed type stuff - 


Thoughts????

ferg....


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

sourwood?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Nature said:


> sourwood?


Seed/flower is wrong for sourwood and it doesn't turn red in fall - 

I'm trying to find out what it is - I don't know 

ferg....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tennessee hillbilly tree.:lol:


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Tennessee hillbilly tree.:lol:


Can't be Mike - this tree 'clearly' has branches LOL  

ferg....


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

When I first saw the pics, I was thinking a magnolia of some sort or rhodedendron but that tree looks huge, and you didn't mention any flowers. And the leaves don't look as thick as those of the rhodedendrons up this way. Plus your description of the seeds doesn't seem to fit in with those two trees. The seed description you gave almost sounds like some sort of willow.

Dang, you and your southern trees:lol: Interested to find out what you have.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I ran it through the UT AG tree ID online machine and nothing - I'm running a similar thread on TNDEER and so far nothing - it's the only tree like it in the area and it is pretty large - trunk dia is just a little larger than a 55 gal drum - 

ferg....


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Ferg said:


> This tree bears no fruit or nuts - the 'seeds/blooms' are in the spring - and drop in mass - small enlongated fine, almost thread like clusters, about 3 to 4" long with very small/fine pod like/seed type stuff -
> 
> 
> Thoughts????
> ...


The flowers sound like catkins - try searching trees with those types of flowers. Seems like I should know this tree, but I can't seem to figure it out.

If it's the only tree like it in the area, is it possible that its an exotic? Might not show up in many tree databases if so.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Shingle Oak sure looks like it - here are some more pictures - if this type of oak doesn't fruit every year it maybe it - some oaks only fruit every other year and if that is the case it could easly NOT have had acorns this past fall and may have this fall - I'll keep an eye open - 

Here are the new pictures from yesterday:
























































the thing that was holding me up on this was there were no acorns last year - but after reading more on this tree - it takes 18 months after pollination for fruit to develop, so, if we have acorns this fall we'll have the winner - 

ferg....


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

After reviewing my book, I think your assessment is right Ferg.

I always forget that there are a few oaks that don't follow the basic leaf patterns of other oaks. That and the seed description threw me off.

One other thing to note is that Shingle oak can also hybridize with several other oaks, which can make ID difficult. Though I think you have just a plain shingle oak.


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

the leaves look similar to a hybrid oak Morse Nursery sold a few years back. It was a Bear-?? something like that. They no longer have that strain on their website. I could tell you why.


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

to me that looks like some type of cherry choke cherry perhaps...We have one here at work i'll try and find out what type...every thing ive seen by the pic's u posted look just like it......


----------



## Ted79 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey all! My tree is cypress. I come on very characteristic.
Cypress Tree (Faithfulness)
Strong, muscular, adaptable, takes what life has to give but
doesn't necessarily like it, strives to be content, optimistic, wants 
to
be financially independent, wants love and affection, hates loneliness,
passionate lover which cannot be satisfied, faithful, quick-tempered at
times, can be unruly and careless, loves to gain knowledge, needs to be
needed.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Ferg, I've got the same tree on my property. Actually have found about 5 trees so far. The biggest one is next to the house (about 40-50' tall). I've had several people call it a shingle oak. In the last 7 years I think it may have had acorns once. It is an unique looking tree.

Tim


----------

